# East Norton / Hallaton tunnel, Leicestershire, Feb13



## The Wombat (Apr 6, 2013)

_Built in 1879 and run jointly by the Great Northern and London North Western Railway, the twin bore runs 444 yards under a hill. It closed in 1957, unusual in that is was long before the Beeching axe._

This was when my latest torch arrived, (I’m building up quite an armoury of torches now!) so wanted to give it a good road test, so I set out with my tripod to explore a dark abandoned tunnel, and I'm quite pleased with the results. I thought I got rumbled on my way there, but no one appeared, which is good as I didn’t want to come across an angry farmer with dogs and shotgun! A hazard of Rurex, especially on a solo explore.

The tunnel is in remarkably good condition for its age and 50 year neglect, and aside from a little flooding at the north entrance, is dry inside. It is lined in engineering blue bricks, and has a curious oval shape, which I’ve not seen on twin tracks before. I couldn’t see any drainage or open catch pits. North of the site was East Norton station, and an impressive 13 arch viaduct, which was sadly demolished in 2001. The tunnel is home to an assortment of rusting farm implements & tractors.


north portal



















































south portal (near Hallaton)





the countryside above the tunnel





thanks for looking! Comments always welcome


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 6, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> _Built in 1879 and run jointly by the Great Northern and London North Western Railway, the twin bore runs 444 yards under a hill. It closed in 1957, unusual in that is was long before the Beeching axe._
> 
> This was when my latest torch arrived, (I’m building up quite an armoury of torches now!) so wanted to give it a good road test, so I set out with my tripod to explore a dark abandoned tunnel, and I'm quite pleased with the results. I thought I got rumbled on my way there, but no one appeared, which is good as I didn’t want to come across an angry farmer with dogs and shotgun! A hazard of Rurex, especially on a solo explore.
> 
> ...


Nice one Wombat, that's some awesome lightpainting there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 6, 2013)

cracking set of pics, love the dumped tractor


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 6, 2013)

Sun comes out and everyone goes underground 

Great pics!


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys!
A nice tunnel


----------



## losttom (May 5, 2013)

Should have looked me up- im not far from here 
I go here quite alot to try out new torches and light paint


----------



## The Wombat (May 5, 2013)

losttom said:


> Should have looked me up- im not far from here
> I go here quite alot to try out new torches and light paint



Cheers Losttom 
I wouldn't mind going back to do some light painting myself
We could always meet up some time


----------



## losttom (May 5, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Cheers Losttom
> I wouldn't mind going back to do some light painting myself
> We could always meet up some time



Anytime mate


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2013)

Nice looking tunnel.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 9, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice looking tunnel.



thank you


----------

